
The government will respond to calls for a second EU referendum - TheArtOfGear
http://metro.co.uk/2016/06/24/parliament-to-consider-debate-for-second-eu-referendum-as-100000-back-petition-5964769/
======
datalist
> less than 60% based a turnout less than 75%

Conveniently matching the current figures. Either they should have declared
that before the result (which they did not as it seems) or have left them out
completely, simply stating they want a second vote.

I agree the figures are very close, but still it's the majority. Would they
have also called for a second vote if it was reversed?

------
mtgx
"Democracy! Unless we get the result we don't like, then you people have to
the _right way_ , understood?"

~~~
ColinWright
So have you seen the people admitting that they voted "Leave" to prevent the
"Remain" vote from being too overwhelming? Some are now shocked and worried
that the option they voted for actually succeeded.

Here: [http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/eu-referendum-
man_uk_5...](http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/entry/eu-referendum-
man_uk_576cf8e4e4b08d2c5638ee29)

Then there's this, from Larry Elliott in The Guardian:

    
    
        "The result speaks volumes about the state of
         modern Britain. For the better off, a vote to
         remain was the obvious thing to do.  For the
         less well-off, a vote to leave was their chance
         to protest about badly paid jobs, zero-hour
         contracts, bullying employers, and a sense that
         they had been forgotten.
    
        "These economic problems are deep-seated and of
         long-standing. Most of them have little to do
         with Europe.  But the referendum has given
         millions of unhappy people a chance to protest.
         This is a country divided by wealth, geography
         and class." '
    

Finally, there's this:

    
    
        "... people of the UK voted to leave the
         European Union with a majority of 52 percent
         - and according to Google, they don't really
         know why."
    
         -- http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/06/brexit-google-search-trends-tech/
    

It's clear we are in a post-facts "democracy" \- the "Leave" campaign are
already saying that the things they promised, the things they campaigned on,
won't happen.

To the Americans here - good luck with Trump in your elections.

------
TheArtOfGear
The government will respond to calls for a second EU referendum next week
after more than 100,000 people signed a petition. That is despite the entire
parliament.petition.uk website crashing regularly throughout the morning due
to high demand.

------
DanBC
UK Government has forced some different rules on unions around voting for
strike action.

That's probably a good thing. A union probably shouldn't be able to strike
with 51% of a 22% turnout.

So it would have been nice to see similar standards for the referendum.

------
cjbenedikt
Why not demand 100% voter participation and at least 75% any which way?
Ridiculous: vote as long as it takes to get the result you want= Demo-crack-sy

